# SNOW



## Pontoon Princess

think he is Happy to be back on the snow?

awesome happy guy for sure


----------



## JimVT

who's that character??first one up the road cuts the trees .I see more in the distance.


----------



## Track Addict

Glad to see all his pontoons on the ground.  Jealous!


----------



## LakeTucker

I'd like to see a full pic of that Tucker in the front, with the unfamiliar attachment.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

front or it is the back 

well anyway, you can see it in person at the snow cat serenade


----------



## LakeTucker

That's one confused cat...  I really need to get this Serenade trip figured out!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

if it is confused, thats because, it is a can do cat with one hell of a operator/care taker


----------



## LakeTucker

Drove right out?  That's some good snow! Please send some east!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

LakeTucker said:


> Drove right out?  That's some good snow! Please send some east!



yes, drives right out of the deepest of snow, each and every time...no LS required


----------



## mikemikelle

Is that a Studetucker or a Tuckerbaker?


----------



## Cidertom

That was a heck of a snowfall.  I was up at Timberline Lodge  and had the 4runner buried up to the hood in the parking lot.  Steve was going to take me to the top of Palmer Monday in a PB but I chickened out, it was taking too much pucker just to get to the first pylon of Palmers lift.


----------



## DAVENET

LakeTucker said:


> That's one confused cat... I really need to get this Serenade trip figured out!



It's what happens when Capt. Kirk leaves Chief Engineer Scott in charge of the bridge for too long . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

little bit of snow, will be able to drive it right,,,


----------

